

Metrostrap - Bootstrap minimalist (metro-like) skin - collistaeed
http://codecanyon.net/item/metrostrap-bootstrap-skin/full_screen_preview/3365247

======
facorreia
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. We're looking into getting a custom
Metro-themed design over a Bootstrap foundation. This might be helpful.

